# What did you look for in your map & why



## Lotusblossom (Apr 6, 2020)

Also how long did it take to find the right one?


----------



## kirbbys (Apr 6, 2020)

I wanted that long strip of land jutting out into the ocean to be on the right side.

Also didn't want the plaza too far south.

Needed open space for my hybrid meadow [in the works for a very, very long time].

also decided I wanted a star shaped pond once I saw it (irrelevant now because it got too annoying to fish in, so I removed it!)!

Didn't take more than 30 seconds, I lucked out there.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 6, 2020)

I honestly didn't really know, I just didn't want the Resident Service too close to the beach. It took me about 5 minutes or less to find my map.


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 6, 2020)

I didn't realize you couldn't move residential services, so I never really found the "right one"
F


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 6, 2020)

I wanted the Resident Services to be close to the dock. I'm not sure why, but it ended up working well!


----------



## Chris (Apr 6, 2020)

Nothing. I picked one of the first four maps presented without too much thought.


----------



## rianne (Apr 6, 2020)

It took me over an hour to find a map and native fruit I liked. ; u ; I looked for resident services and the airport being pretty close and the rivers not looking too crazy so I could manipulate them later on with terraforming.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 6, 2020)

I wanted resident services to be close to the center of town and not too far from the airport.


----------



## Fluuffy (Apr 6, 2020)

River ends at the left and bottom side of the island. Residential service parallels the airport position. Cherry or apple fruit and blue colored airport. 

It didnt happen xD
But I did get the river ends and fruit that I wanted


----------



## Carina (Apr 6, 2020)

I also wanted the Resident Services to be close to the airport and I found a town where they are in a line  It looks great!


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 6, 2020)

I also want the airport ethier entirely parralell or the middle parralell with the airport dock and relatively close with the residential services a big peninsula and a yellow airport... on my second day of resetting with that  being said I've found three that almost fit my criteria but ended up resetting anyways for other reasons that didnt suit my tastes...also I haven't seen one tier 1 villager but I have seen dom one time and mira 3 times


----------



## brewsterlatte (Apr 6, 2020)

All I really looked for is a map with a resident services location I liked! Since that’s the most obvious place you can’t move


----------



## Hedgehugs (Apr 6, 2020)

I wanted both my rivers to end at the front. That was about it.
I would have been more cautious of my Residental Services placement if I knew you couldn't move it, but it's not too bad of a placement, I guess.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 6, 2020)

Kinda sad that I didn't take my time choosing my map. I was streaming it and whenever I stream, I feel pressured to hurry.. normally I would take at least 15 minutes looking at each map and weighing pros and cons and just analyzing and planning lol. Instead, I just took into account residential services, and which ways the river mouths were facing, and made a quick decision in under 30 seconds. I've come to love my map now and I'm making it work, but if I could do it over, I wouldn't have streamed and I would have taken my time to look at the beach, the rocks, the little section of land protruding onto the ocean, that residential services wasn't too close to the beach, etc.


----------



## wildbite (Apr 6, 2020)

My New Leaf town had a right side beach and that felt the most balanced and open to me.

For my New Horizons island, I wanted water that starts on the left side and exists south, and the dock and strip of land that sticks out on the right side. It took me over 100 resets to get this combination with peaches and an orange airport.


----------



## Larimar (Apr 6, 2020)

tbh all I wanted was apples and a fair bit of space, i kindaaa wish i had considered more cause im not the happiest with the unchangable aspects of my island, but im already this far in as a daily player so im gonna stick with it and work around >:O


----------



## Kurashiki (Apr 6, 2020)

i was looking for resident services to be somewhat off to the side and either apples or peaches! took about 45 mins


----------



## LunaLight (Apr 6, 2020)

Mostly just where the river ends, because I knew I couldn’t change that. The rest, you can.


----------



## Mello (Apr 6, 2020)

Literally just picked my map without much thought. I knew I could terraform it later anyway.


----------



## whitherward (Apr 6, 2020)

I spent...maybe ninety minutes resetting at first? I'm super picky. 

I wanted south and east river outlets, my strip of land on the beach on the east side, the dock on the west side, the secret beach centered in the back of the island, at least one big beach rock, and a blue airport.
And I originally wanted peaches as my native fruit and resident services centered with the airport and fairly far south, but I ended up with oranges and a further back resident services location. Which now that I'm doing my shopping district, I actually prefer!


----------



## Emi (Apr 6, 2020)

i was a fool and reset for the map with the heart pong and peaches completely forgetting that terraforming was a thing and I could always just add my own heart pond later  im too far in to reset but i really hate my resident services location


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 6, 2020)

I wanted to be sure that the town plaza was right above the entrance to the airport, just like in New Leaf i made sure that the town plaza was directly below the train station. Idk I just like it more that way. I didn't care too much about what fruit/color airport I got. :>


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 6, 2020)

I didn’t really look for much.

I just wanted my airport and plaza relatively close and for there to be a decent amount of land for the 2nd and 3rd tiers.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 6, 2020)

I just wanted the resident services in the middle of it. But I also resetted for apples.


----------



## Hirisa (Apr 6, 2020)

It took me three days of resetting to find the map I liked. I was ultra picky because I didn't want to assume that I would enjoy terraforming so I wanted to love it as-is. Airport color and fruit weren't important to me, thankfully, or else who knows? I might still be resetting!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 6, 2020)

I've never really cared about my maps so I just picked the one out of the original four that I liked the best.


----------



## Marte (Apr 6, 2020)

Same as above.
I hadn't thought much about the maps before I got the game, so just chose the one I thought looked the most fun to explore.


----------



## Bunlily (Apr 6, 2020)

I wanted a heart pond, even spacing all around, east to south river, RS semi-close to the beach but not too close, and peaches as my town fruit!!


----------



## Antonio (Apr 6, 2020)

I look for a pure block-like aesthetic, with no round corners and such.


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 6, 2020)

I just picked one of the first four. I straightened out my river because it was super curvy and took up too much space. I built 6 steel bridges and 7 stone stairways so that I never have to use a ladder or vaulting pole in my town. And I moved all my villagers into a little neighborhood on the east side of the island. 

I still have a lot more decorating to do, but I'm happy with the layout.


----------



## IndiaHawker (Apr 6, 2020)

The main things I cared about were having two water outlets into the sea that weren't both south, yellow airport, resident services close to and lined up with or near enough with the airport! Not that it sounds like it haha but was much less fussy that with NL thanks to the wonderful freedom with terraforming in this version! But got SO lucky and got my perfect map without resetting at all - absolutely love it


----------



## blinkcrossing (Apr 6, 2020)

I just wanted a blue airport tbh. The map I got with was okay. Centeredish plaza, west and south river exits. The only complaint I had was how horrible the 2nd and 3rd levels were. Spent like 3 days terraforming it lol.


----------



## IndiaHawker (Apr 6, 2020)

Also interested to know why people prefer the jutting out land to be on one side rather than the other - is it purely visual or some sort of other reason? Cheers


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 6, 2020)

I just realized residence services is ugly and now I dont want it parallel.... I found a great map but I just dont like the red airport cause the roof looks like a stop sign and I want a yellow one to match my switch.. this is taking forever now I'm on my second day I must've reset a hundred times maybe... and I'm worried I'll never get to the cherry blossom event I hope I can tt or somthing but I also dont wanna miss bunny day!!


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Apr 6, 2020)

I used one of the 4 presented. I wanted my resident services in front of the airport by the beach and two south facing rivers.
And peaches or cherries. Got cherries


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 6, 2020)

At first I did just go with whichever one was gave to me and got a feel for a game but the whole time I was just itching to reset and couldnt wait


----------



## xara (Apr 6, 2020)

i wanted resident services to be around the middle of the map and i wanted peaches as my native fruit, two things i managed to get after 6-7 resets :3


----------



## claracampanelli (Apr 6, 2020)

nothing. i just picked whatever looked good to me


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 6, 2020)

I wanted something upside down Y shaped because I thought it would make it easy to line up houses in vertical rows. It's a bit of a hassle with the beach being split up sometimes, but on the other hand, it gives me more chance to make each section of beach have it's own theme so I like it. 

I actually got a great Y map on the first go.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 6, 2020)

wanted a native fruit that wasn't pears or cherries. wanted the airport to be a color I liked. yellow, orange, or blue. I don't recall how much time it took, plus it wouldn't be entirely accurate, as I did it while I was out of the house. 'cause I wasn't resetting super consistently. 
I kinda wish Resident Services was in a better place, but I might be able to make it look less awkward once I can start terraforming. I hope so, anyway. it's very close to the one river, which I'm not crazy about. I got apples for my fruit, and my airport is blue.
and uh, I did it 'cause I wanted stuff that I like, or at least don't mind.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Apr 6, 2020)

I was mainly interested in getting a blue airport and a native fruit I liked. And I wanted my Resident Services to be near-ish the center of the map. I think it took me about 30 minutes to an hour to get what I wanted.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 6, 2020)

My husband was watching so I literally just picked one the first go around. No regrets honestly


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 6, 2020)

I really wanted both of my rivers to open at the bottom of my map, the resident services to be almost directly across from the airport, and for the native fruits to be apples. 
I suprisingly got a ton of maps that matched what I wanted, but every time I went to them I got peach’s or occasionally cherries... I think it took me over an hour of constant resetting to finally get an island with apples.


----------



## Bobsbabe (Apr 6, 2020)

Mine had a certain shape in the top right corner that I thought was funny. Just gonna leave it at that


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 6, 2020)

You cant move residential services?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020

It would really be nice if they made it easier on us and more options like if we could just say nope not these four and they showed us another four maps cause resetting and having to redo everything is getting REALLY ANNOYING

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020

Or how about just let us move residential services pick the color of our airports be able to move where are rivers go out to sea and make our own peninsulas and move rock formations and little beach! yeah then I wouldnt have to do the reseting!!


----------



## tajikey (Apr 6, 2020)

I wanted an island with two south exits, because I knew that once I unlocked terraforming, my perfectionist desire would not have survived anything else.

I didn't reset or anything.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 7, 2020)

I was mainly looking for symmetry. I wanted a centrally located Resident Services, an airport not too far off to one side, double south outlets, the dock and peninsula on opposite sides, centered private beach, either apples or peaches as the native fruit, and an airport color that's not obnoxious. I thought I'd be resetting for at least an hour, but I found my map on the second try. It has peaches as the native fruit (which kind of stinks if perfect fruit doesn't make a return because I'd rather just have pears as the fruit and replace all the fruit trees with more valuable non-native fruit that I like), a blue airport, and all of the symmetric features that I wanted. I knew if I passed on that map, I'd likely be resetting for a long time only to eventually end up with something worse.


----------



## meo (Apr 7, 2020)

I liked the maps with the little "islands" sectioned off in the middle. So that was my basic preference for look. 

I'd say overall, almost every reset had a version with that so that wasn't really a problem. The problem was I wanted native pears and for some reason the game decided to hate me...it took 2.5 hours resetting to finally get a pear map and that was with selecting a map on almost every reset.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Apr 7, 2020)

I started playing a bit later so I looked at a website with all the maps in it. Fell in love with this one with the heart shape pond. I wanted: minimal ponds and nicely divided lands, a river that’s not too crazy and I thought this map fit very well with my requirements. Probably took me 2h of resetting to get it


----------



## Sir Zyr (Apr 7, 2020)

I picked one with a large starting area so I wouldn't get too cramped before I got bridges and the like


----------



## Maerle (Apr 7, 2020)

I really love the map of Oldcatlady. I picked that one too, but wanted a blue airport and got orange. I reset then and after 6 hours settled for a map I liked with cherries and a blue airport. I lost my save file when transferring save data to my new Switch, I was really scared it would take me a really long time to find a map again. Thought about resetting for the map Oldcatlady has, but within 10 minutes I found my old map again, with cherries AND a blue airport! Felt like that map and I were meant to be


----------



## dragonair (Apr 7, 2020)

I.....I picked the one with the cute heart. orz But I honestly picked mine because of the two waterfalls. I wanted to plop my house right down between them~


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 7, 2020)

I found an almost perfect one last night I was resetting every 2 minutes for several hours but it had a red airport oh well on day 3.......


----------



## capnport (Apr 7, 2020)

I wanted a small space for my developed town area- but then it turned out that I needed more space than that.


----------



## moon_child (Apr 7, 2020)

Peaches and yellow airport. Rs near south to save space. Heart pond leading down to secret beach. West dock. I just fish better there dunno why. Lol.


----------



## absol (Apr 7, 2020)

wanted my resident services parallel to the airport it's still a bit too much to the left though :x
other than that just peaches, cherries or apples as the town fruit


----------



## Odette (Apr 7, 2020)

I reset for an island with river mouths at the right and bottom, central-ish location for resident services, and the bit of land that pokes out to be at the bottom right of my map. Oh, and apples as my native fruit. I also like that I can walk in a straight line up to resident services from the airport. Took me hours of resetting, but I’m happy I did it.


----------



## Saga (Apr 7, 2020)

I wanted resident services right in front of the river (with very little space behind it), as I knew I wasn't going to terraform the main part of my river, and I feel like I can never build anything behind large buildings anyways, because it would make it hard to see.

I didn't want two south-facing river exits, because I don't like having such a small piece of land separated off at the bottom, and also I just think it doesn't look as nice.

I wanted a space to build my house along the beach on the right-hand side of the map where the back of my house would either be up against the river or a cliff. I also wanted the space for my house to be very near resident services.

I found all of those things on my very first map, so I didn't have to reset at all!


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 7, 2020)

I've finally settled on an island.. big peninsula, yellow airport, lined up perfectly with the town plaza. Peaches, pansies, and the rivers Ill accept for what it is ... Good to go. Thank god. Now I need to play nonstop to get the cherry blossom diy.. wish me luck


----------



## SweetSpark (Apr 7, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> I've finally settled on an island.. big peninsula, yellow airport, lined up perfectly with the town plaza. Peaches, pansies, and the rivers Ill accept for what it is ... Good to go. Thank god. Now I need to play nonstop to get the cherry blossom diy.. wish me luck



Check for balloons every 5 minutes!  I would see them at :X5 or :X0! I know there are a few guides on this, but I had pretty good luck on my old file.

I decided to reset for flowers... I had native tulips, and only found hybrid tulips on island tours. I wanted a flower I liked when I find hybrids. I also wanted peaches because I love the peach furniture. 

So hoping for peaches, windflowers/mums/lilies/hyacinths, blue/orange airport and a river exit on the left.
I have noticed that I only get either roses, tulips, or windflowers as my native flower. I have yet to see anything else after 2-3 hours of resetting.

I recall there was a thread about the native flowers awhile back, and I think they could only get a certain three flowers when they reset as well... so I guess I'll be trying for windflowers?


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 7, 2020)

i wanted the lil circle in the middle to put my house, a yellow airport as its my favourite colour, rectangle grass bc classic, and cherries as they're like my animal crossing fruit i always have! Aaanndd I got all of it on my very first go!! I genuinely screamed i was prepared to be resetting all night


----------



## stiney (Apr 7, 2020)

I just picked between the four options on my first go through, but I liked this one because Resident Services wasn't far from the airport, and both were south-centralish. And I liked that there was an island from when my river separates and then comes back together. I have a big main area where RS, the museum, Nook's Cranny, the Able Sisters, my house, and my 8 villagers are and there's still space for at least one if not two more villager houses. I also liked that one of the ponds was long (it's up on the tippytop cliff on the left, with the river source on the top right), and the peninsula (on the right, with the dock on the left). I was bummed the peninsula was too small for my house but I might try to terraform it to be big enough to fit my house, we'll see.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 7, 2020)

I dont recall ever seeing an orange airport... I've only seen red blue yellow and green?!?!?!?!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



Fizzii said:


> i wanted the lil circle in the middle to put my house, a yellow airport as its my favourite colour, rectangle grass bc classic, and cherries as they're like my animal crossing fruit i always have! Aaanndd I got all of it on my very first go!! I genuinely screamed i was prepared to be resetting all night


What do you mean rectangle grass???


----------



## Kristenn (Apr 7, 2020)

Fizzii said:


> i wanted the lil circle in the middle to put my house, a yellow airport as its my favourite colour, rectangle grass bc classic, and cherries as they're like my animal crossing fruit i always have! Aaanndd I got all of it on my very first go!! I genuinely screamed i was prepared to be resetting all night



There's rectangle grass?!


----------



## Ezamoosh (Apr 7, 2020)

I just wanted a blue airport, and it took about 2 hours of resetting to get that. The rest I'm very happy with!


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 7, 2020)

I wanted a moat or that obscure island within the island but none of my choices were that. So I settled on double waterfalls on the cliffs and called it a day.


----------



## kurisu (Apr 7, 2020)

I took a lot of note in where the rivers met the ocean, and the location of resident services since they were the two things I knew I couldn’t change whatsoever. I also wanted a map that I immediately had an idea of where things could go even before terraforming. Terraforming is a fun feature but I didn’t want to have to rely on it (good call on my part considering how cliff and water editing are a complete nightmare to use).

After all that, I wanted peaches and a blue airport... I spent over a day resetting, but I eventually found a map I clicked with and I’m still having a lot of fun with it. I just started laying down paths!


----------



## Momonoki (Apr 7, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> What do you mean rectangle grass???





Kristenn said:


> There's rectangle grass?!


The only grass in New Horizons is triangle grass.

I reset for a solid 5 or 6 hours to get a map I liked — Resident Services somewhat centered, west and south river mouths, apples... That might not sound like much (because it isn't), but I was very picky. In hindsight, I kind of regret some aspects of it. Like, I can definitely deal with it and I don't want to reset now, but now that I'm actually trying to map things out it's kind of janky. It'll add some extra challenge, I suppose!


----------



## th8827 (Apr 7, 2020)

I looked for a central Airport, a Resedent Services that is close to the lower center, and a river exit on the side of the map.

No real reason why. It was an arbitrary decision.


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm gonna be completely honest...

The map I chose was right at the beginning (as in, I never bothered to reset), and I chose it because it had a heart-shaped pond on it. That was it. Hahaha.

But I've decided to make a heart-themed island out of it, so that little whim paid off with a fun idea! Terraforming lets you change a lot of things, which is fantastic.


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 7, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> I dont recall ever seeing an orange airport... I've only seen red blue yellow and green?!?!?!?!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020
> 
> ...





Kristenn said:


> There's rectangle grass?!


i me


Lotusblossom said:


> I dont recall ever seeing an orange airport... I've only seen red blue yellow and green?!?!?!?!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020
> 
> ...





Kristenn said:


> There's rectangle grass?!



I'm so stupid I literally said triangle in my head and typed rectangle. Defo triangle! Idek if you can get other types in this game but going off NL I knew I wanted triangle! So sorry for the silly confusion!!


----------



## usa-chan (Apr 7, 2020)

literally all i wanted was a double south river outlet (idk why, i just they're better for me?) and a resident services building that was plopped in the center as much as possible since i wanted a central "town square" that was separated from everything else. thankfully, i found a map in the first selection!


----------



## driftwoodisle (Apr 8, 2020)

I just.. really, really didn't want pears. With my original island plan I also wanted my secret beach to be towards the middle, but I settled with it a little off center and I prefer it that way now, honestly. I also didn't want my river mouths to both be on the bottom, too much activity going on there, would rather space them out. I'm really happy with the island I picked, but after resetting once because I got pears, my sister fruit is pears.. Oh well.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 8, 2020)

I reset for a bit under 2 hours aha. Main thing I wanted was apples (coincidentally they've been my native fruit in all past games and now I'm attached). Other things: airport and resident services in line (map I stuck with it's a little off but close!), resident services near bottom (mine is just under the middle almost kept going because of this but my brother convinced me to stop), large strip of grass overlapping beach (had plans for lighthouse, it fits but it's a bit smaller than I would've liked), wanted south and west river exits (absolutely didn't want two south exits, might've settled for south and east but thankfully didn't have to), didn't want an orange airport but I actually forgot about this until I visited the airport on day 2 thankfully mine is blue ^^


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 8, 2020)

Layout, fruits being pears and certain native flower. Ended up figuring out the flower I wanted seemed to be unavailable due to my birthday, and gave up on flowers.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 8, 2020)

I just picked one of the first ones that got presentated to me. 
I don't like to spend a ton of time into getting the "perfect" map, if I can change it later on anyways.
The airport is near the residental service, that's all what mattered to me!


----------



## Jas (Apr 8, 2020)

i reset for peaches and two non-ugly villagers (my first attempt landed me diva and mott)! i chose a map with a resident services building that was close to the dock, and had a lot of space in the middle!


----------



## Faery Whimsy (Apr 8, 2020)

For some reason, I wanted both of my river mouths to be on the south. That’s about it! I didn’t know about the other tiny details until later, but by the time I found out I was happy with what I got. c:


----------



## R. Planet (Apr 8, 2020)

All I really cared about on the map was the river mouths being on the left and bottom. When it comes to fruit I just didn't want peach because I once had back to back AC towns with peach as the natrual fruit and I just don't find them pretty to look at.

So when I saw cherries it was a go.

That was my first island.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 8, 2020)

Secret beach centered, Airport centered, Town Hall centered.


----------



## juneau (Apr 8, 2020)

I wanted a middle mini-island surrounded by rivers, kinda like a moat, to be the place where I put my home!


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 11, 2020)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Layout, fruits being pears and certain native flower. Ended up figuring out the flower I wanted seemed to be unavailable due to my birthday, and gave up on flowers.


What flower what do you mean because of your birthday??? I haven't ever seen Rose's in all my reseting


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 11, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> What flower what do you mean because of your birthday??? I haven't ever seen Rose's in all my reseting


I heard a rumor in Japanese forum that it seems like the set of flowers (main, sub and the ones in Nook's) are chosen by system depending on what month your birthday is. Personally I feel like it's true after resetting for mum with no luck straight up whole 2 days.


----------



## cinnamonbella (Apr 11, 2020)

All i chose was the most southern RS out of the 4 incase i wanted to terraform quite low down  

First ever AC game i didn't reset for


----------



## Romaki (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm resetting, and right now I'm looking for peach + yellow airport + south & east river exit + middle secret beach and no "broken" rocks.


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (Apr 11, 2020)

i really just wanted double south exits, a little island within my island, and hopefully a good placement for resident services. i was determined to not reset unless i got two villagers i really didn't like so i didn't reset at all and got really lucky with my layout


----------



## lunachii (Apr 11, 2020)

To be honest I found mine on the first try, because I knew I would be able to terraform. I only looked at where the plaza was and where the rivers went out to the ocean. It's nice considering I would often reset for HOURS in New leaf to get the right map\get the new villager houses in the right places


----------



## Mairen (Apr 11, 2020)

I wanted pear or cherries because those are the two fruits I like the most. I wanted a yellow airport because I thought it looked the best of the other 3 colors. I was looking for a map with the peninsula up towards the top rather than in the middle because I didn't want the beach split up with it. I also was looking for a river that had an outlet along the side, I didn't want the one with 2 south outlets. I didn't like the 2 south outlets because  it leaves just a small sliver of land along each side. i think that's it! I wasn't aware of native flowers at the time, but I really lucked out and got my favorite flower anyways, lilies.


----------



## buny (Apr 11, 2020)

just wanted the town hall somewhere in the middle


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 11, 2020)

Anyone look for native flowers I've never seen Rose's I heard it has to do with your birthday??


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 26, 2020)

From the beginning when I chose whatever map they gave me and then I decided I really wanted the big peninsula and realized the airport has different colors so I reset for 3 days and then i thought I found a great map until i realized my airport dock actually wasnt centered with town hall as I had thought but its one block off center and then i realized I kinda like town hall more close to the beach and then I realized I kindve like the other peninsula better and dont mind if my airport is green and I actually dont want peaches lol.... what I want in a map has changed so much but they really make it tricky finding it


----------



## Cheallaigh (Apr 27, 2020)

i knew what i wanted... green airport, centred on the bottom beach airport, and the plaza nearby... what i got was green centred airport, with the plaza 2 over to the left and 4 up from the beach. so, now i can run a x2 path straight up from the airport right beside the plaza, i have the 4 spaces between the plaza and the beach filled with flowers my friends can take that i restock when needed. my rivers are west of the plaza, and NE. it basically leaves the rest of my island free with having everything right there where the airport is. i have peaches and roses and they're not by birth month at least because hubby and i are both may and his native flower is tulips. unfortunately he reset a few times to get what he wanted and ended up with peaches as well, so that kinda sucked. he's still debating resetting and filling my island with his junk when he does it, he's really not fond of his island now that he's into teraforming.


----------



## Clock (Apr 27, 2020)

Nothing, although I was indecisive for 5 minutes on a layout.


----------



## leohyrule (Apr 27, 2020)

I had absolutely no idea what I wanted in an island, so I kinda just picked the one that had the heart shaped pond in it. It took me about 30 seconds to decide cause I just did not know what I should be looking for


----------



## mitfy (Apr 27, 2020)

i looked for a map with long interrupted beaches on the sides and a big main area since i knew you couldn't hop over rivers until a bit into it. i just chose from one of the default maps. now i wish i had chosen a map with a river mouth on the west - mine has two on the south, and i really wish i had longer southern beaches.


----------

